# Motorset RB25DET



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I've decided that i want to get an RB25DET for my 1995 240sx SE, and was looking around for a good place to get one. i was told to go to Night szevyn racing and found that they have two types the half cut 5sp M/T and the motorset 5spd M/T. What is the difference between the motorset and the half-cut? Also is Night Szevyn Racing a good distributer?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the difference is pretty simple. motorset = motor, tranny, ecu, wiring harness. half cut = the front half of the car, basically everything from the dashboard forward. usually things like body panels and wheels arent included tho. if you have the money, get the half cut (aka. front clip). that way you get to see how the engine is supposed to look in an engine bay and you also get every little piece needed for the swap. you might also get some free upgrades.as far as Night7 goes, i personally dont like him and wont ever do business with him. some people like him, some dont. he's screwed over a lot of people in the past, however he seems to be doing better now. i would personally go with Jarco tho. they have better prices, and you get the K-frame with your front clip. the k-frame gives you a LSD and rear brakes. Night7 charges an extra $450 plus shipping for that - ripoff. www.jarcoinc.com is where i'd go.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Do not go through night7 he has scammed a lot of people. If you search around the forums you will come across some posts about him with very bad things to say. From what I understand he is just a 19 or 20 Y/O kid too. Bad idea to trust your money to him. Go with someone who has a good reputation. Also look for places that offer better warranties than just start up. I have a few people I go through with my shop and I would be happy to hook you up with one of them. You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, Night is 19. he turned 19 today actually. i just saw his name listed on the birthday list at the bottom of the home page.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

night's 19??? holy fuk!!!! that's awesome!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like night 
i bet opium does too 
i might do business with him in the near future.
i won't go to jarco cuz jordan likes them :jump:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I've had multiple birthdays that were false, so it doesn't necessarily mean its his true age. But whatever his age may be (i've never asked) he does have the goods and it is definently a business. I can show pics of his biz to prove it. I bought my rb20det from him. There are some complaints with it, but your going to get that with any clip. He's done his best to fix the problems. He's given parts for everything except 1. And that is an rb20det ecu which still works.. kinda. he doesn't have one.. no big whoop. I go look elsewhere and he still gets my business. I don't expect everything to be handed to me in pristine order when I am buying used parts. It just doesn't happen and your fooling yourself if you think otherwise. I've read stories that have issues with every leading importer. I haven't read anything about Jarco.. *yet. I'm sure I could if I cared enough to find out. But every company has their issues. You should allow for stupid little shit in your budget anyways. If you don't you shouldn't be getting into it in the first place. You definently need dedication for this type of ownership


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree about having issues with every importer, and that they are used parts, however, when I am working on a customers car, and I order the motor that is supposed to be in stock, and a month later I find out it is held in customs, what do I do? I then have to call my customer and tell them that I have no idea where their motor that they paid $xxxx for is, or when it will get to me, or if it will even be any good when it does. Not only that, but now I have a car with no motor in it that I have to store in my shop until the motor does come through. I only go through a company that has what I need in stock, warranties at least the block and head, and is 100% reliable. You too should not expect anything less than that when you are going to pony up the big dollars for a swap. Remember you are paying almost what a factory fresh assembly would cost over there for a used one. So you should get good shit. Not leftovers.


----------

